# Help w/steering column



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

trying to replace my turnsignal/brake column harness, have it broken down but i cannot get the outer housing that turns with the shift lever to come off. It seems like its hitting a clip on the shaft or something....what am i missing here do not see anything in the resto guide that would be keeping it from sliding off once i rotate it to the slot?????....confused:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got it....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Glad I was able to help lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ME too....:seeya:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:....sorry i was on a "get pissed off break", had a smoke and a beer and went back at it with a fresh perspective. now to get that damn backer plate to stay still while i get one of the screws started, seems to me i used a threaded rod to hold it until i could get a screw bottomed last time, any suggestions or tricks? Hope this fixes the brakes and turn signals, there musta been a whole roll of electrical rape on the old one, squished and pinched wires....fingers crossed.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Use the threaded rod trick....I beleive we did this when you were building the car....E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah E, like the wife says i have a great memory, it's just really short....your car is looking Amazing by the way i love that burled dash insert, along with everything else you've done....now to find that threaded rod....:willy: I have located a few candidates for my "Bird Build", and with 16 contracts coming in yesterday due to the Tornadoes on thursday looks like i will be able to afford a nicer foundation to start with. Hoping for a scuff and spray so i may be able to drive it by the end of the summer....Stroker should be done in a few weeks now to decide which will get which as the stroker block is correct for a 72' bird. No biggy as the 455 needed to come out for a new viton rear main anyways.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian....sounds like you have spring fever !!!!:cheers E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Got it back in this morning, new harness feels much tighter than just the replacement cancel cam. yeah E was expecting to be snowed in til mid april so i pulled the motor, and now we get record highs and i am sitting here with nothing to cruise, the addition of a new car should eliminate that in the future........ohhh well, working on my Honey-do list so i will have more time on the weekends, when i get the new motor in. She actually made the statement "if you do another car it better be a stick shift" so i take that as approval to buy another car, am i mistaken???....:confused......arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

She meant to say "When you do another car......":cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> .... when i get the new motor in. She actually made the statement "if you do another car it better be a stick shift" so i take that as approval to buy another car, am i mistaken???....


In a word NO! It's like when Mrs. Bear suggested I take my bonus and finish the GTO. I said "yes ma'am" and immediately started ordering parts, while her trailing syllable was still wafting on the air. 

When you get the answer you want, QUIT ASKING!

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Smarter than the average bear....yogi!


----------

